# Boot DVD says ? or -help



## frankyedder (Dec 14, 2020)

I have gone through 7 DVD's trying to install FreeBSD 12.1 - 2. The DVD boots, but it won't go any further than showing me '?' or '--help' for more options...or umm it says command list. But nothing shows up with I try to ask for --help, or type the ?. I don't know what to do so I can go further with the installation. How do I get past that?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2020)

What kind of hardware do you have?


----------

